# APHA gelding



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi all,
so i was out grooming my gelding and he standing somewhat square (though he cocked his leg at the last minute) So I thought I put him up here for another critique










Sorry the pic came out huge 

ThePaintGirl


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I like his shoulder
Nice depth through the girth
Very thick neck but it looks good on him 
Front legs look good as well
Back is a decent length, however it appears to have a slight sway to it..
Very prominent point of croup
Steep slope to the croup
Nice hunky hindquarters
Hard to say about the back legs, but they give the impression of being somewhat posty


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> I like his shoulder
> Nice depth through the girth
> Very thick neck but it looks good on him
> Front legs look good as well
> ...


Soo happy to hear about the hunky hindquarters! Last time he had a critique they were really lacking.

The sway in his back comes and goes. He has a really weak back right now, once he gets some muscle it will hopefully look better.


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

What a chunk of hunk! I like em like that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

Agreed, Lins, I love a hunk of a horse! He's gorgeous. First thing I noticed was his thick, cresty neck! Was he gelded late? He has a nice, sloped shoulder. Handsome boy!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Tessa7707 said:


> Agreed, Lins, I love a hunk of a horse! He's gorgeous. First thing I noticed was his thick, cresty neck! Was he gelded late? He has a nice, sloped shoulder. Handsome boy!


Thanks, I was told he was gelded at 3 years old


----------



## Allegro (Nov 16, 2012)

His neck appears pretty thick which looks okay on him but with the thickness in his throatlatch, it could interfere with his breathing when asked to flex at the poll. He is sway backed, but his back appears okay in length. Good work on the flat will strengthen his abdominal muscles and should correct that. I would like to see less slope to his croup, but his lower legs look good and overall not a bad horse


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

ThePaintGirl said:


> Thanks, I was told he was gelded at 3 years old


Well, that would explain his stud neck then


----------



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

hes a very handsome boy♥ i like his studly neck


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

fadedbluejean said:


> hes a very handsome boy♥ i like his studly neck


Thank you  he thinks he's still a stud and drives our 3 mares crazy


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

I like him. Nicely built.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

